# '93 Ranger Won't Start



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Flooded plugs. Get them out and take butane torch to the electrodes, burn them white.
Then it should catch. JUst don't race engine, let it all work itself out naturally. Oil will need some time to get through.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Spraying starter fluid (well, carb cleaner) into the air intake got the thing started (yes, it's just been sitting doing nothing for several, several months when that was the "fix"). It did stay running after that -- someone had suggested to me that if starter fluid worked, the problem was likely the fuel pump, but... if the fuel pump was gone it wouldn't have kept running, right?

Anyway, going to run some heavy duty injector cleaners through there and see if that helps. Of course, in the course of sitting it also developed a pretty nasty exhaust leak (what do you mean sitting for a long time isn't good for cars???!), but... oh well.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep, if she runs, fuel is getting there. 
Nope, cars don't like sitting do nothing. Corrosion likes it a lot.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

If one of the door handles breaks, or a window will not go back up you can be assured this is all normal Ford behavior and nothing to worry about.


----------

